# our new egg bed!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay so Oakley used to have this adorable little foam igloo bed. Unfortunately, thanks to Bryco, it was rendered unusable 6 or 7 times (yes, I bought that many!) due to his sneaky little tinkle habits. 

So, I finally caved and bought Oakley (well, everyone, but she was my model) a PEI pod. We like it so much, and there was so much fighting over it, that we actually have another one on the way...I don't like how much they cost but considering I can wash it over and over and over and put whatever I want in there for them to snuggle, and everything is 100% washable, makes it totally worth it. I probably need one more but I am too broke to get another one right now. They LOVE them. 

Anyway, pictures...all you guys really care about anyway ha ha ha. The pics are up on our bed because on the floor about 4 of them were bickering to get inside of it...grrrr.

I added a tiger dreamz crate mat to make it more snuggly. The pillow that comes with them is stupid and sucks lol.




It came!!











But...what IS it??? 











I am skeptical...












Humph!!












(okay its maybe not so bad)












Actually...its quite cozy!











Mine!













Needless to say, I find these adorable and the rave reviews from the fur kids don't hurt


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

LOve it!!! we are thinking about getting one too! looks great!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am totally happy with it, I was really not pleased to spend the $ on it, but I love it now that it is here and ordered a 2nd one.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The skeptical face and her big eyes in the okay maybe it is not so bad pics are too much! Ruby has smashed down our foam igloo bed because she thinks that it make a cozier sleep on top of bed. May have to get one of these...or two...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> The skeptical face and her big eyes in the okay maybe it is not so bad pics are too much! Ruby has smashed down our foam igloo bed because she thinks that it make a cozier sleep on top of bed. May have to get one of these...or two...


Hehe I just love that they can't ruin it!! We had the foam igloo bed over and over and I got tired of buying it for $40 per bed.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

OH MY GOSH she is sooooooooooooooooo cute!!! Oh and I love the pod bed too. HOW much are the things??
I love the pics  She is so expressive and adorable :love1:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!! I AM SO JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! Oakley, you are such a lucky little girl!!!!!! <3


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

They are cute and so is Oakley. But the bed is a bit too pricey for me.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Holy crap, you actually bought it!!! That's really cool; I can barely imagine myself spending what you all spend on those Tiger Dream thingies, let alone an egg bed 

Love the model of course, and the captions go perfect with her "looks" LOL


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oakley is a vision in pink :love1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Holy crap, you actually bought it!!! That's really cool; I can barely imagine myself spending what you all spend on those Tiger Dream thingies, let alone an egg bed
> 
> Love the model of course, and the captions go perfect with her "looks" LOL


Lol I get a really good deal on the Tiger Dreamz through a friend that is a wholesaler, otherwise I would not have so many of them! I just got fed up buying a new bed every other month for $40 only to get it ruined and the cave beds just didn't wash. But yeah, I can hardly believe I got one either, I do love it though! Oakley sends kissies to Butter


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That bed is so cool!
I loved the pics even more though, and those captions fit so well LOL
Oakley is so so cute! x


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just love the piccs and narration of the bed and then your stunning chi in the bed. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## PocoAngelo (Aug 9, 2011)

LOVE it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Hey, if it's going to last you a couple years and your kiddies like it, I think it's a worth-while investment!!!

And so freaking cute! Oakley is a beauty, look at those eyes...


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

They are cute. Are they plastic? How much are they and where can we get one?


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

ohhh wonderful pics, and i am SO jealous!! I really want a pEi bed for Calista. Matt won't let me spend that much on one though. lol!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i love it would love one of those beds lovely


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cchipman said:


> They are cute. Are they plastic? How much are they and where can we get one?


Yes they are Hdpe plastic -- just a really strong type of plastic, so much so I could sit on it if I wanted  Modern Pet House, Modern Dog Furniture, Modern Cat Beds, Pet Beds, Cat Furniture - pEi Pods sells them and I think that's it.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

argggg SO jealous I would love one of those but I know Bijoux would be afraid of it I got her a new bed recently and she's afraid of it -.-


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I love it Kristi!! Such a shame they're so expensive. Looks like Oakley approves of them tho.  She is fricken adorable btw...what a gorgeous girl & so expressive too!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

The bed is so cute (especially with Oakley in it!). I wish they weren't so spendy! Maybe I could get one for the dogs as a Christmas present


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

missy_r said:


> The bed is so cute (especially with Oakley in it!). I wish they weren't so spendy! Maybe I could get one for the dogs as a Christmas present


Lol it was actually my birthday present from my hubby, I couldn't think of anything I wanted so I asked for something for the dogs ha ha


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

awwww. cute.
sissy is okay with her bed when she does lye in it
lol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

great pics...Oakley is a lucky little girl...she looks very comfy in her new bed


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW! I might get one with birthday money in october! Thats so cool! xxx


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Anyway, pictures...all you guys really care about anyway ha ha ha.


LOL! 

It's beautiful (and expensive)!  Oakley would be a good model for it! She's stunning!!


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

What a lovely little model! 

Max has the Mint one... but the Cat uses it! :lol:


----------

